# New At Breeding Mice



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a college student in Missouri! I got into breeding mice a few years ago when I bought my first snake. I started breeding for feeders but I started to see the personality of the mice I was keeping and now I have pets as well. Hoping to get more educated regarding breeding, especially for show. If anyone knows of any breeders near/in missouri/kansas, I'm looking to buy a doe.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in the Saint Louis area, for now at least.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi an welcome


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

Ooh great to hear there are people in MO! I'm in Kansas City. I'm looking for Agouti or Cinnamon.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm actually just across the border, in IL (Saint Louis stretches across two states, a fact most folks don't know).

I have some nice cinnamon mice (see here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 5774cd734d).

I won't have any available till late spring or early summer, though. Stay in touch!


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow those are amazing pictures!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

